# eating during sex



## Judge_Dre (Apr 21, 2009)

I was watching a rerun of that Seinfeld episode in which George starts a new habit of eating pastrami sandwiches during sex. I never ate during sex or had sex with someone while they were eating before. I admit, I would find it really hot if I was making love to a woman who was eating at the same time. To watch a beautiful woman relish in indulging in so much pleasure at once would be incredibly sexy. Has anyone ever experienced that?


----------



## shellbelle (Apr 21, 2009)

i haven't, but someone once described to me a fantasy of tying a lady up and feeding her cake, in a sexual context. it was kind of a :doh: moment, like, whoa, how come i never thought of that before? it's on the "to do" list.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 21, 2009)

Eating during sex can be rude. Depends how well you know the person, I guess.


----------



## shellbelle (Apr 21, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Eating during sex can be rude. Depends how well you know the person, I guess.



hahahaha. i was not imagining someone just randomly pulling out a snack in the middle of sex, but i could see that as being rude, yes, you are right.


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 21, 2009)

as long as they don't, say, get up and go out for take out RIGHT in the middle, I figure it's okay.

Generally, I'm opposed to food sex--it's too messy for me to enjoy and/or too hard for me to concentrate on more than one thing...(that's why 69 has never been something I put on my Christmas list).

However, being a feedee...I do keep attempting it...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 22, 2009)

It's good stuff. That is all.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Apr 24, 2009)

Hawt. .


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm usually too busy having SEX to think about eating :doh:


----------



## AnotherJessica (Apr 24, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> I'm usually too busy having SEX to think about eating :doh:



and I'm usually too busy eating to think about sex. 

Just kidding...sort of.


----------



## Ash (Apr 24, 2009)

I am in favor.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 24, 2009)

AnotherJessica said:


> and I'm usually too busy eating to think about sex.
> 
> Just kidding...sort of.



haha, glad to see we're both motivated women


----------



## Quiet1One (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, eating during sex.... what will we talk about next, lol. I have to admit it got my attention. Once I get back into a relationship I'll have to try that out. Maybe not a sandwish but more like a cake. I nice chocolate cake, were we can both enjoy it and eat it off each other..... pause.... okay, I'm back, lol. Yup, a must try:eat2:.


----------



## Actor4hire (Apr 25, 2009)

I can tell you first hand that eating during sex is so damn HOT! If you love food (like I do) it totally enhances the sexual experience. Now im not talking about having a full meal, but a nice pack of oreos being fed to you while you are doing the do, make it so much fun. If your partner is into it too, all the better. I highly recommend eating during sex!


----------



## Tina (Apr 25, 2009)

"I find pastrami to be the most sensual of all the salted cured meats."


----------



## sugarmoore (Apr 26, 2009)

i have a hard core oral fixation, i fing that a good popcicle or lollypop great while reciving oral or doggy


----------



## shazz2602 (Apr 26, 2009)

I tried it once but i got thrown out of McDonalds


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 26, 2009)

Eh, I have my fantasies.



succubus_dxb said:


> I'm usually too busy having SEX to think about eating :doh:


 Funny, I've heard most women were good at multi-tasking.


shazz2602 said:


> I tried it once but i got thrown out of McDonalds


 Got pix?


----------



## curvaluscious (Apr 26, 2009)

>>>I tried it once but i got thrown out of McDonalds <<<

Best reponse, hands down!!:eat2:


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 29, 2009)

I am made of spaghetti and I especially enjoy having marinara sauce poured over me when I am knocking boots.


----------



## sugarmoore (Apr 29, 2009)

shazz2602 said:


> I tried it once but i got thrown out of McDonalds



lol yeah thats was hillarious!:bow:


----------



## Melian (Apr 30, 2009)

I actually ate some pie while having sex, once. However, it was because the sex was so boring and my pie was within reach...

Sorry, that wasn't hot. Haha.


----------



## Bigjoedo (Apr 30, 2009)

What about food as foreplay. Stuffing gainers belly before sex can be stimulating for both parties.

Bigjoedo


----------



## Duniwin (May 9, 2009)

I've done this in a past relationship. Very fun.
Technically, we were both eating, but what I was eating wasn't food.


----------



## goofy girl (May 9, 2009)

I think it would be distracting


----------



## bmwm2001 (May 11, 2009)

Me and my girlfriend have tried this. It was pre-planned by us. She baked a victoria sponge cake (heavy on the cream :eat2: ) and used some of it in foreplay and the rest during. At first it was uncomfortable for her. Too much up and down to eat properly ha ha! We tried a few different positions but some were even harder lol. She was 280ls at the time and a little more flexible (now at 325 its a little different lol), but what worked the best which you just MUST try if you ever do it, is take her from behind and have her eating the food off a plate on the floor (no hands of course!). Hearing those scoffing noises and squirming noises at the same time *shudders* just thinking about it :wubu: . Needless to say i think its a must for ANY lover of bbw and ssbbw.


----------



## mimosa (May 14, 2009)

I say some whip cream and strawberries during sex......why not? I try to be open with the right person. :smitten: I have had a fanatasy about feeding someone something sweet ( like cake) in bed.


----------



## Weeze (May 14, 2009)

May I direct you here.... http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58738


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 25, 2009)

anal goes best with


----------



## pudgy (Nov 25, 2009)

I think eating works best as foreplay and not necessarily for the act of coitus. That' just my opinion.


----------



## Otter36 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have been lucky enough to feed to a lover and be fed by a lover large pieces of three-layer chocolate cake. Sometimes the pieces were gently placed in each other's mouths, sometimes they were shoved in. There was lots of hot talk involved, and it made the lovemaking afterwards really intense. Sadly the relationship is no more, but I'm hopeful there's another woman out there who likes cake the way I do. 

Oh and we went to the grocery store only to get the cake. To walk around the pastry section, eyeing the cakes and the possibilities, while whispering and caressing each other, that forelplay was nice as well.


----------



## joswitch (Nov 25, 2009)

Sex&food?? Oh the memories! Me & gf aaand a box of Krispy Kremes... :blush: :smitten: Or a thing of squirty cream, strawberries and chocolate...   Good times!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 25, 2009)

Tina said:


> "I find pastrami to be the most sensual of all the salted cured meats."




Werd..........and meatballs make a good appetizer 

Me loves devouring during sex........:wubu:


----------



## Tania (Nov 26, 2009)

I like having meat in my mouth during sexytime. Ifyouknowhatimean.


----------



## mergirl (Nov 26, 2009)

Too messy. My gf is ocd about mess and i know if we were having food sex she would be worrying about the duvet, which would do my self esteem no good. 
When i have tried it i havn't really enjoyed it as you end up smelling like off food very quickly. The only food i would like as part of sex would be fruit.. Cause it seems very decadant and caligula like (minus the insest). Plus fruit is sweet and not too messy. That or some phallic like veg!


----------



## mergirl (Nov 26, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> anal goes best with


You dirty little tart!!


----------



## Ash (Nov 26, 2009)

I am in favor. I give this concept a round of applause.

Apparently I already said that. -_-


----------



## mergirl (Nov 26, 2009)

Ashley said:


> I am in favor. I give this concept a round of applause.
> 
> Apparently I already said that. -_-


Call it an encore!


----------



## jimbo021289 (Nov 27, 2009)

If it's all part of the sexual act its the one of the most erotic sexual experieces you can have...for me anyway


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 27, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> anal goes best with



Thanks for bringing this thread back, Dan!


----------



## plasticsoul (Nov 28, 2009)

:wubu:I recall back when Dimensions was a magazine in print a lucky guy wrote in about talking his 165 lb wife eating into cookies during sex. After a 60 lb weight gain she regularly would get hungery during sex or horny whenever she ate. I don't know if this was tr:eat1:ue but it sounded fantastic.


Judge_Dre said:


> I was watching a rerun of that Seinfeld episode in which George starts a new habit of eating pastrami sandwiches during sex. I never ate during sex or had sex with someone while they were eating before. I admit, I would find it really hot if I was making love to a woman who was eating at the same time. To watch a beautiful woman relish in indulging in so much pleasure at once would be incredibly sexy. Has anyone ever experienced that?


----------



## Jack Secret (Nov 29, 2009)

Cherries, grapes or strawberries are awesome foreplay and halftime items. I experienced this a time or two and it was highly charged. The taste of sex on fruit is something I would recommend everyone try.

It's been a very long time. Thanks for bringing back the memories though.
Craig


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 29, 2009)

I once had a guy tell me he'd like to do me doggy style with a plate of nachos on my back while he watched the ball game.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 29, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I once had a guy tell me he'd like to do me doggy style with a plate of nachos on my back while he watched the ball game.



hahahahahaha!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 30, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I once had a guy tell me he'd like to do me doggy style with a plate of nachos on my back while he watched the ball game.




Imagine how hard/fast you would have came during all that good loving :eyeroll:


----------



## Jack Secret (Nov 30, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Imagine how hard/fast you would have came during all that good loving :eyeroll:



I guess it goes without saying that his priorities were super out of whack. Would he at least reach around and feed you some?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 30, 2009)

Jack Secret said:


> I guess it goes without saying that his priorities were super out of whack. Would he at least reach around and feed you some?



Or turn her over and feed her some thing more meaty than nachos......that's if he had something more interesting. Perhaps watching the game would be better after all


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 1, 2009)

I don't think you guys are doing it right. Here's one way.

You need preparation. Get two dozen of your favorite donuts, open up the box, and set it on the bed next to where you will lie. Have a carton of chocolate milk on the bedside table.

Now, the feedee lies on her/his back, and feeder rides on top. The feeder grabs a donut and slowly and lovingly and sensuously crams it into the feedee's eager maw. As the feedee chews and swallows, the feeder continues to ride his partner and to deliver a vigorous belly rub. The fatter the feedee, the easier to reach the belly whilst thrusting. 

The combination of the sexual arousal and the belly rub does amazing things. As the feedee, I have found that one dozen donuts is not enough, which is why I specified two dozen. I have trouble eating one dozen quickly when not _en flagrante_ so this more than a doubling of capacity. Dry mouth is an issue, so ask your feeder to pour some chocolate milk down your greedy gullet in order to cleanse the palate between pastry items. 

Be forewarned of some very weird "Pavlov's Dog" type effects. You may find yourself aroused when eating donuts, or getting hungry during sex. Possible side effects include bloating and weight gain.


----------



## terry6082 (Dec 7, 2009)

Buffetbelly said:


> I don't think you guys are doing it right. Here's one way.
> 
> You need preparation. Get two dozen of your favorite donuts, open up the box, and set it on the bed next to where you will lie. Have a carton of chocolate milk on the bedside table.
> 
> ...



I think this is a great idea and have always been fascinated by this. I especially love the idea of fidning someone to do this with and encouraging the pavlovian response so that eating becomes sexually arousing in itself.


----------



## stele69 (Dec 9, 2009)

Tania said:


> I like having meat in my mouth during sexytime. Ifyouknowhatimean.



Well meat can be eaten in a thousand of ways .... with choco syrup, whipped cream, sauces ..... and so on


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 9, 2009)

Ive done it and I enjoy it too. I could be the guy I was with but it was a nice experience and I would do it again.


----------



## SweetNYLady (Dec 9, 2009)

Never tried it... YET 

However, I have a few fantasies surrounding eating and sex... one of my favorite fantasies is leaning over the kitchen counter and 'sneakily' gorging myself using my fingers, no fork, on some lush chocolate cake with chocolate icing and in comes my lover, "catching" my actions and being so turned on that he has to take me right there from behind as I continue to eat (and have him reach around and feed me some of) that yummy cake.

A little naughty but HOT! :blush::wubu:


----------



## LurkingBBW (Dec 10, 2009)

Otter36 said:


> I have been lucky enough to feed to a lover and be fed by a lover large pieces of three-layer chocolate cake. Sometimes the pieces were gently placed in each other's mouths, sometimes they were shoved in. There was lots of hot talk involved, and it made the lovemaking afterwards really intense. Sadly the relationship is no more, but I'm hopeful there's another woman out there who likes cake the way I do.
> 
> Oh and we went to the grocery store only to get the cake. To walk around the pastry section, eyeing the cakes and the possibilities, while whispering and caressing each other, that forelplay was nice as well.




I think that going to the store with both of us picking out what I'll be binging on is part of the anticipation. The donuts or cake along side the bed with my man on top of my big belly, feeding me a dozen or so and giving me belly rubs while inside me is so hot! I've never done this but, when I meet the right man who is into this, I certainly will! This sounds so hot!:eat2:

LL


----------



## zeek1974 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello,

Just wanted to relate how it feels to make love to a woman who eats while having sex with you.

When we got married, my wife only weighed about 150 lbs. (She went on LA wieghtwatchers before our wedding) In the almost 8 years we have been married, she has increased her weight to around 310-320 lbs. 

It all started when about a month after we were married (she never knew my prefference at this point) she had gotten fed up with eating bland food and fake chocolate. ((I am not attacking or speaking out agains LA's food system, some of it is quite tasty actually)) We had been making love that afternoon (we were still newly weds, it was a great thing :smitten and she was hungry, we had had a party a couple of days earlier, and she had made a pie, and bought some whipped cream. This is when I found out she loved to eat it straight from the carton. I said, "are you hungry for a snack now?"

She replied, "hell why not." So I got it for her, and she ate an entire un-opened carton. Well, while she did that, I was (forgive me for being frank) going to it on her breasts (at that small weight, she was still a 38DD), and her flat, but very soft tummy. She wound up getting off while spooning the cream, and I about exploded. Later that night we were holding each other, and I went out on a limb, and well, told her my preference and that I 'wanted' her to gain weight if she wanted to do it. "I don't know about doing it intentually, but I won't diet any more, ok?" she said. Well, that left the door wide open. 
I told you this to give a little background. I told her how turned on I got with her eating while I 'kissed' on her breasts and tummy that day, and she said she would be willing to eat during forplay again. Well, that led straight to her eating during sex. Before sex, we would pile her a huge plate (it progressively got bigger) of donuts, or whole loaves of Banana bread, A whole one of those frozen cakes you can buy, and so on. I would lie down, and then she would get on top, and depending on the size of the bowl, or plate, either hold it or put it on my chest and eat it. At first she was all proper and tidy, but after a while she started asking me what was more of a turn on. After about a month of 2 times a day doing this, she forewent spoons and the such and resorted to foods she could eat with her hands. Instead of glasses of buttermilk, or pop, she went to 1/2 gallons of milk, liters of cola, or sometimes 6packs of beer. During that first year, we were doing this fairly regular. She got bigger, her belly just exploded, and her breasts, well she now wheres something around a EE, and wears a size 22 (which are starting to get super tight) and still eats. But, she has gotten more bold. Mostly she eats before now during foreplay, but will still get on top. The other day, she ate 4 massive Eclairs while riding on top of me. But, now from time to time, she wants me to come from behind, and she puts boxes of hostess donuts, or twinkies or Ding dongs, or Krispy Cream eclairs or donuts by her head, and proceeds to literally 'stuff' her face as I make love to her like this. 
I do not mean to be graphic, but wanted to convey the shear joy my wife and I have--all because she eats while we make love. And as an added bonus, it has lead to surprising gains. She has observed that she can eat almost 2-3 times more in one stint when she eats during sex than she can at any other regular time. If we watch a movie, after 2 donuts, that is it. During sex now, almost a dozen and a half! I feel like a very lucky man. Hope this account is of interest to some of you.


----------



## bigbuttlover39 (Dec 23, 2009)

definately a wonderful thing <3 mind you ive never gotten to experience it myself yet. but it sounds so delightful and sexy to have a big girl eat while in bed. definately a huge huge turn on. mind you depending on which way you do it i think choking a little would be a slight factor in this, with everything racing and all the excitement, so id have to worry about that. but anywho, i digress, definately a huge huge "omg i wanna try that" in my opinion hahahaha :eat2:


----------



## nykspree8 (Dec 27, 2009)

Maybe I would find it hot for a bbw/ssbbw to be riding me and shoving a big piece of chocolate cake in her mouth, ok not maybe, it def would be hot lol


----------



## SweetDumpling (Jan 4, 2010)

bmwm2001 said:


> Me and my girlfriend have tried this. It was pre-planned by us. She baked a victoria sponge cake (heavy on the cream :eat2: ) and used some of it in foreplay and the rest during. At first it was uncomfortable for her. Too much up and down to eat properly ha ha! We tried a few different positions but some were even harder lol. She was 280ls at the time and a little more flexible (now at 325 its a little different lol), but what worked the best which you just MUST try if you ever do it, is take her from behind and have her eating the food off a plate on the floor (no hands of course!). Hearing those scoffing noises and squirming noises at the same time *shudders* just thinking about it :wubu: . Needless to say i think its a must for ANY lover of bbw and ssbbw.



OMG - that was extremely arousing to read bmwm. You sure know how to get to a feedee's heart with that type of eating and sex. Phew - I need to get a hankie to wipe my brow. :bounce:


----------



## jason_grvin (Feb 8, 2011)

I once fed a partner during sex. Maybe not quite the same thing.

I liked it, she liked it. 

It was a win win.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 8, 2011)

It can be a lot of fun if you're both into it.

I had a dream I was popping cookies into his mouth while kissing and the same night he dreamed I was feeding him chocolate. It never made it to reality though.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 8, 2011)

Cheesecake..no utensils..girl on top. Rocks


----------



## jason_grvin (Feb 9, 2011)

I would like to volunteer my services to any ladies that wish you have a practice run of this as well. :happy:


----------



## ampleampleample (Feb 9, 2011)

My former girlfriend used to love to eat doughnuts off of my Johnson. Quite arrousing for me too.


----------



## immobile1 (Feb 10, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> It can be a lot of fun if you're both into it.
> 
> I had a dream I was popping cookies into his mouth while kissing and the same night he dreamed I was feeding him chocolate. It never made it to reality though.



I would love for this to happen to me.


----------



## badassdebate (Mar 9, 2011)

I did, my FA came over with a huge box of yummy pastries and would feed me a few bites and then kiss me... and as this fun play led to sex, he was on top of me and propped up on one arm and feeding me bites of chocolate covered strawberries or creamed horns as he was making love to me, and the more passionately I would eat, the harder he would pound me, it was heaven and I cannot wait to do it again!! No wonder I get so hot when I eat now!!:wubu::eat1:


----------



## Buffetbelly (Mar 10, 2011)

badassdebate said:


> I did, my FA came over with a huge box of yummy pastries and would feed me a few bites and then kiss me... and as this fun play led to sex, he was on top of me and propped up on one arm and feeding me bites of chocolate covered strawberries or creamed horns as he was making love to me, and the more passionately I would eat, the harder he would pound me, it was heaven and I cannot wait to do it again!! No wonder I get so hot when I eat now!!:wubu::eat1:



Hand feeding during lovemaking can work with the feeder on top or on the bottom. If the feedee is on the bottom, be sure to prop his/her head up on a pillow to prevent choking and have a beverage handy. Chocolate milk is great for washing down pastries and kind of a turn on all by itself. 

Mutual feeding is also possible, although my lover and I usually have a "designated feedee" for a session --whoever is hungrier! Cuts down on confusion or working at cross purposes (hey! that one was mine!).

Warning: feeding during sex does not mix with "crushing" during sex --don't ask!


----------



## rubenesquehunny (Mar 11, 2011)

lol good point!! Next time we do that I will either be sure to be on top lol or get a straw because it did get difficult when I needed a drink!! lol

(it's badassdebate, changed profile name to one more suitable!)


----------



## pat70327 (Mar 13, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> I don't think you guys are doing it right. Here's one way.
> 
> You need preparation. Get two dozen of your favorite donuts, open up the box, and set it on the bed next to where you will lie. Have a carton of chocolate milk on the bedside table.
> 
> ...



wow... someday


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Mar 13, 2011)

Have I ever? No- but the thought of it is intriguing. So I would I? Sure.


----------



## candygodiva (Mar 20, 2011)

yes, yes, and more yes...

fried chicken, and cajun fries, were the last things i gorged on while being pounded.
it was all greasy, and a mess. i didn't care for the bits of breading in my hair,
so i opted to stuff the potatoes in my face hole instead of the chicken.

the result was the same as any other time I stuff and screw,
hella-good orgasms. pre-stuffed sex is actually better though.
the kind of sex where you feel like you're going to pop,
before you pop off. lol :wubu:


----------



## LiLaKuhJunge (Mar 20, 2011)

candygodiva said:


> yes, yes, and more yes...
> 
> the result was the same as any other time I stuff and screw,
> hella-good orgasms. pre-stuffed sex is actually better though.
> ...



One of my big ladies asked me out to a specific restaurant when she was "hot", she ordered her favourite meal and ate until she felt full (she told me). When leaving, she proudly presented her full belly to me to have it caressed and complimented by me. She went on teasing me all the way home which aroused both of us a lot. Not easy to walk with a third leg btw.
It always ended as Candygodiva writes, she really wanted to feel like burstin and to have the good warm feeling in her stomach before having the other good feeling not too far awy...

Lilakuhjunge


----------



## JimBob (Mar 22, 2011)

I went to a movie night a day or two ago...there was a blonde girl, very plump, and a cake, in the aisle behind me. We were trying to discuss the themes of the film in an intellectual manner, but every time she bit into another piece of that thing...my attention just flew away. SO erotic, and she didn't even know.

Ran into her the other day...she wouldn't stop giggling, oddly enough. Maybe she worked it out?


----------



## shin_moyseku (Jun 17, 2011)

candygodiva said:


> yes, yes, and more yes...
> 
> fried chicken, and cajun fries, were the last things i gorged on while being pounded.
> it was all greasy, and a mess. i didn't care for the bits of breading in my hair,
> ...



OMG, you really know how to EAT during sex, a whole meal, usually i have feed whipped cream and chocolates or cake, but its the first time i heard someone can eat a real meal during sex, it must be glorious :eat2::wubu:


----------



## Stuffingkit (Jun 18, 2011)

I have always found it fun to be hand fed during sex, or right before it, it is such a turn on!


----------



## palndrm (Jun 18, 2011)

The food and sex connection is almost primal. Feeding during sex is tremendously exciting. Of course, it's not really possible during hard-banging, full-tilt sex, but gently feeding a pint of ice cream, tub of mini eclairs or can of whipped cream to her while straddling her fat belly and teasing her sexually is...oh my...unprintable


----------



## WickedWaggy (Jun 20, 2011)

I thought food an sex was going to be far too messy. However, when my partner brought it up I figured I'd give it a shot. We had a huge dinner and topped off with her eating 4 or 5 Devil Cremes while I was nomming on her. She swears it was the best she ever had, and I enjoyed it too.


----------



## joey86 (Jun 20, 2011)

Feeding my GF would turn me on, so i think it would maybe class as foreplay for me lol


----------



## Stefanydiwilmette (Nov 25, 2011)

This is another awesome thread that can not be permitted to die.


----------



## Marlayna (Nov 26, 2011)

I like food before and after sex, but not during. I've tried it, but the bed gets dirty, and my hands get dirty, and I just want to wash away the sticky.
However, I often think about what I'm going to have for dinner after the love-making is over. Also, chocolate is a good bribe to get me in the mood.
My husband knows that for me to really enjoy sex, I need to be 3 things: clean, fed, and rested. :kiss2:


----------



## love_my_life (Nov 26, 2011)

Doing a girl from behind with her face in cheesecake? Hottest thing ever! Also, having the girl on top, while feeding her morsels is very erotic.


----------

